# Northwoods Deep - a horror novel! - BookBub deal of the day!



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Deep in the north woods, two sisters become lost; one stalked by a murderous ex-husband, the other unable to rid herself of the leeches that appear mysteriously on her skin.

All are drawn to an old, dilapidated cabin.

Inside lives an old man with awful urges, accompanied by a Rottweiler possessed by something...unnatural.

But it's what resides beneath the cabin that they should really be worried about.

Please join me on a ride over the river and through the woods deep into terror!



Northwoods Deep







for the Kindle.

And for those in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Northwoods-Deep/dp/B003UHVXCE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Joel. . . Congratulations on your book!

Just a quick reminder of our rules for self-promotion.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

Congrats on the new book.  It sounds interesting.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

RyanMWilliams said:


> Congrats on the new book. It sounds interesting.


Thanks, Ryan!

Joel


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Are you trying to lure me away from the Half-Orcs again? lol


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> Are you trying to lure me away from the Half-Orcs again? lol


Ha! No - I actually started reading that series today!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This novel is based loosely on a mix of Native American tales, and has many allusions to the Grimm Brother's _Hansel & Gretel_. I hope you'll give it a try!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Pssst...
Hey you -- yeah, you. Over here...
Just between you and me -- from now until July 31st, 2010 if you buy this novel and email me a copy of the receipt as well as your address, I'll send  you a free limited edition chapbook! Don't tell anyone, okay?

Joel

ps - my email is joelarnold (at) mchsi (dot) com


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a nice review at Smashwords for this novel (my first ever review for this novel!):

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18433

"Review by: Mary Olaughlin on Jul. 26, 2010 : 5/5
This book had me hooked from the beginning. I could hardly put it down! The writing made me feel like the characters were old friends. Lots of unexpected twists and an original plot made this a great book. I will be telling my friends about it. Well worth the price!"

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A little about one of the inspirations for this novel -

When I was 14 years old, I went on a 120-mile canoe trip on the Namekagon and St. Croix Rivers in Wisconsin and Minnesota with a friend, his father and uncle. The _real _ trip was great, except for the constant horse flies that buzzed us. Many of the canoe scenes in my novel are based on that trip. Except we weren't stalked. And there was no evil entity waiting for us.

Which I believe is a good thing...


Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's an interview I did about this novel and about writing in general with David Wisehart for the Kindle Author Blog:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/08/interview-joel-arnold.html

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Over the river and through the woods - straight into terror!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Just how _deep_ are you willing to go?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Labor Day weekend is only a few days away. Why not curl up with your Kindle and *Northwoods Deep* to keep you company? Besides - what's a nice long weekend without a little horror to tide you over?


----------



## tomthompson (Sep 1, 2010)

I liked the sound of this, so I one-clicked it.  Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

tomthompson said:


> I liked the sound of this, so I one-clicked it. Thanks for letting us know about it.


Thanks, Tom - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What do you do when the restraining order doesn't work?

What do you do when the canoe capsizes?

What do you do when the descent into hell isn't nearly as far as you thought it might be?

Read Northwoods Deep and find out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What happens when you fall down an old well and someone - or some_thing_ - is there to greet you?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes, even after _assuming_ you've pulled that last leech off your body, you can still feel them slowly sliding over your skin. Sometimes, you might even think they're sliding around _beneath_ your skin.

Sometimes, camping ain't all it's cracked up to be...


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I picked this one up a couple weeks ago, and it's on my TBR list.  Looks like a thrilling ride!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I picked this one up a couple weeks ago, and it's on my TBR list. Looks like a thrilling ride!


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it.
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hop in your canoe and follow Carol and Brenda down the Mesaba River for a week of fresh air and relaxation! 

Except...

There's a strange smell in the air, and...
Who's that following you, and...
Why is that strange man hollering at you from a bridge to turn back


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever heard the creak of old floorboards late at night and wondered what was making that noise? Have you ever wondered what was _beneath_ those floorboards?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Looks like I might have to click on this, Joel.  I need a good scare to make my hair stand up.


----------



## AveryStites (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Joel,

Nice to see you on here! I look forward to reading Northwoods Deep! I first saw this on Smashwords, and I'm looking forward to adding it to my TBR list.

Best of luck with your sales! Talk to you soon.


Avery Stites


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Brendan and Avery - thanks! I hope you enjoy it.

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

There's a chill in the air. The hairs on the back of your neck are standing up. Why not curl up in a blanket this Halloween season with a good book. Perhaps Northwoods Deep? However, the chill will still remain, and those stubborn hairs on the back of your neck will refuse to go down as you turn the electronic pages of this novel on your Kindle!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I already had my caramaled apple for the day. Yes, Halloween is coming! And if ya don't watch out, so will the _Maymaygwayshi!_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Halloween is only 3 days away! Why not curl up with a good horror novel?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Pack up your canoe! Set out on the Mesaba River!
But if you capsize, be careful of who you look to for help...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The powers-that-be at Amazon have discounted this to only 2.39! Get it while the discount lasts!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have you downloaded your sample of *Northwoods Deep*? Carol and Brenda and Jack are waiting. Something else is waiting, too...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Dear Sir,
Please stop making my back yard all scary and stuff. 
Sincerely,
Me.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Dear Sir,
> Please stop making my back yard all scary and stuff.
> Sincerely,
> Me.


Ha! I think I'll take that as a compliment...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come and join the Gunderson family for a trip they'll never forget - that is, as long as any of them survive!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This novel contains a lot of references to 'Hansel & Gretel' - can you find them all?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A little about the idea of 'control' in regards to this novel:

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com/59940.html


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Northwoods Deep is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I might start this tonight. Someone is going to be in a whole mess of trouble if I get scared though -- a whole _mess_ of trouble. Oh, what do I have to worry about -- there are no "north woods" for a whole block.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I think I might start this tonight. Someone is going to be in a whole mess of trouble if I get scared though -- a whole _mess_ of trouble. Oh, what do I have to worry about -- there are no "north woods" for a whole block.


I hope you enjoyed it, Michelle!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Year, folks! I hope 2011 is good to you.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Can you find all the references to Hansel & Gretel in this novel?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I once went on a 120-mile canoe trip down the Namekagon and St. Croix rivers in Wisconsin & Minnesota. The worst part about the whole deal? The flies that kept buzzing around our heads. It was enough to drive a person crazy! 

However - other than that, it was a wonderful experience. Incredibly beautiful scenery.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ever visited an open-pit mine? They have some doozies in northern Minnesota. They make you feel very...small.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's amazing how easy it is to get lost in a forest. It's amazing how easy it is to forget that an old man's smile might be a facade, hiding something sinister...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

See that cabin in the woods? See how the windows look like eyes, the door looks like a mouth? Can a cabin, an old cabin deep in the north woods, be _alive_? Or is it just that it's hiding something deep below it's old, creaky floorboards?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mitch would love to give Carol a heart for Valentine's Day. The trick is finding the right person to harvest it from...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, good. More horror! It's exactly what the world needs!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Arthur Slade said:


> Ah, good. More horror! It's exactly what the world needs!


Yes, indeedy!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This just received a nice review from Jaidis Shaw! Check out its Amazon page (see sig) and see what she had to say.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For those in the UK you can find *Northwoods Deep* here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Northwoods-Deep/dp/B003UHVXCE for £2.14


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

As part of Read an Ebook Week, this is available over at Smashwords for 50% off through the end of this week:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18433

Use coupon code RAE50 at checkout!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a couple more nice reviews for this! Check 'em out if you get a chance.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's a recent interview I did about *Northwoods Deep* and writing:

http://alivewithwords.com/2011/03/22/author-interview-joel-arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's a review I received recently at the Just Nook It blog:

http://justnookit.blogspot.com/2011/03/my-review-northwoods-deep.html?spref=fb


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Joel, 

You've got some terrific book covers and the description of Northwoods Deep is intriguing.  I like the fact that you're weaving people from different backgrounds and even an (evil?) dog into the story.  Interesting!  I hope you do well with this book.

All the best,

Pearson Moore


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Pearson Moore said:


> Joel,
> 
> You've got some terrific book covers and the description of Northwoods Deep is intriguing. I like the fact that you're weaving people from different backgrounds and even an (evil?) dog into the story. Interesting! I hope you do well with this book.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks Pearson!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

There ain't no deep like a Northwoods Deep!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This received a couple more reviews lately - I hope you'll check 'em out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Just who is Augustus Meyer? And what's he doing in an old cabin deep in the north woods?

And just what, exactly, is in his special brew?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This was featured on Ereader News Today last Friday:

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-northwoods-deep/675133


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Augustus Meyer welcomes you to his cabin - just try not to let the strange smell coming from the cellar bother you....


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

ND was featured on Bargain eBooks yesterday!

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/bargain-ebooks-202.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mosquito? That's not a mosquito. Now this..._this_ is a mosqiuto!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The thing about Augustus Meyer is that when he goes hunting, _his prey often begs to be shot_.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Northwoods Deep* - _how deep would you go?_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and check out my new blog!

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Keith - thanks so much for taking the time to review! I appreciate it.

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Bleekness said:


> You're welcome, Joel. It was good stuff.
> 
> I'm finding a lot of good stuff here on KB, and the ease of getting it (no more traveling long distances to bookshops) is becoming really addictive.
> I was looking at "Snowburn" too, but that's a short story? Is it YA? The reviews say for teenagers.


It is YA - it's about 29,000 words long, so a bit longer than a short story.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This is now available in trade paperback, too!

http://www.amazon.com/Northwoods-Deep-Joel-Arnold/dp/1463587686


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over to my blog for a free short story!

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/p/free-story-of-month.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Stop on by Meyer's cabin - just watch out for his _special brew_...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What happens beneath the floorboards _stays_ beneath the floorboards.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Just what is that strange smell seeping up through the cracks in the floor?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Just received a nice review of this over at the Book'd Out blog!

http://bookdout.wordpress.com/2011/08/22/review-giveaway-northwoods-deep-by-joel-arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

There might just be some life left in those piles of ancient bones!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Just what in the heck is at the bottom of Meyer's well


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes you _should_ ignore those cries for help...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on in! Excuse the bones...I just can't ever seem to get rid of 'em!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I got to present this novel to a bunch of librarians who were attending the Minnesota Library Associations Conference in Duluth on Wednesday night. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Had fun at the Twin Cities Book Festival last week! I got to meet some wonderful authors and show off the print version of this book!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over. Step inside. Don't mind the mess...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

How about a *Northwoods Deep* weekend?!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You check out the first few chapters at my blog here:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/p/northwoods-deep.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Meyer sez, "Just ignore the smell."


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

1st part of a series: Northwoods Deeper, Northwoods Deepest, Northwoods Hey That's Deep!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope you'll consider putting this in your TBR pile for 2012!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Don't make _Bakadewin_ angry. You wouldn't like it when it's angry.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Finally feels like winter in Minnesota!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats. Sounds like a great read. Added it to my TBR.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

belindaf said:


> Congrats. Sounds like a great read. Added it to my TBR.


Thanks so much, Belinda! I appreciate it.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Joel Arnold said:


> 1st part of a series: Northwoods Deeper, Northwoods Deepest, Northwoods Hey That's Deep!


Northwoods Deep II: The Descent
Son of Northwoods Deep
Northwoods Deep Rising
Return of Northwoods Deep

I'd better stop now... although this is fun.

Very cool, classically scary book you've got here. Congrats!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Steverino said:


> Northwoods Deep II: The Descent
> Son of Northwoods Deep
> Northwoods Deep Rising
> Return of Northwoods Deep
> ...


Ha! Thanks!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Featured on Addicted to Ebooks today!

http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/169


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a really nice review over at Papyrus:

http://papyrus.calebblake.net/2012/02/11/northwoods-deep-by-joel-arnold/


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's that twinkle in Meyer's eye??


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Go ahead - shake Meyer's hand. Just ignore the stuff crawling beneath his fingernails.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on down to Meyer's place! Just don't drink the green stuff.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Friday the 13th - Mrs. Voorhees says 'Hey!'


----------



## Erika Gilbert (Apr 6, 2012)

This book sounds really good!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Erika Gilbert said:


> This book sounds really good!!


Thank you so much, Erika!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The weather is great for taking a trip up into the deep north woods! Just watch out for old creepy men in deteriorating cabins...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not get lost..._deep_ in the north woods?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If you happen to be in Dorset, MN this weekend, stop by the Dorset Festival of Authors and Artists and say hello!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Wow - my first post in this thread was two years ago tomorrow.
Have a great 4th of July, everyone!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on into the deep north woods and take a ride!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get your horror for the weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Friday night - a great night for horror reading!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Some horror for the long Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Perfect for the Halloween season!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Now only $.99 through Halloween!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Featured on Ereader News Today as a bargain Kindle book yesterday!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-books-4-great-books-for-10-25-12/6720385/


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This was my bestselling title for October!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

STILL only $.99!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Still $0.99 and holding...holding...holding...but not for long!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

....stilll.....holdinggggg.....at.....$0.99........


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Yep - still $0.99!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not settle down this long New Year's weekend with a little horror to get your heart thumping?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Go *Northwoods Deep* this winter!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come out to the deep northwoods. Meyer welcomes you.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Snuggle up to a horrifying novel!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a couple nice new reviews on *Northwoods Deep*'s Amazon page!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My bestselling work!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's *Northwoods Deep* Thursday!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great Northwoods weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Still my bestselling ebook!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Let's get deep!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's worse -- a swarm of mosquitoes or a big ol' mess of leeches?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Featured on eHorror Bargains yesterday!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What are your Memorial Day weekend plans?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Curl up with a little horror for your weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Beat the heat with some chilling fiction!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Who is that floating in the well?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey, what's in this drink?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Meyer's Special Brew - it ain't your grandfather's beer!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Pull up a seat and get ready to get horrified!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why is that dog looking at me funny?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on out to the deep northwoods and be prepared to be _terrified_!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Based on a true story...in that there are actually trees and rivers in Minnesota!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

How deep can you go?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Like horror? Me, too!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Watch out for that Turkey!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful 2014, everyone!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Featured on BookBub today!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Make sure to bring the bug repellent.

Not that it will help with Bakadewin...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Bookbub deal of the day - only $0.99 through September!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Take a walk in the deep north woods - if you dare!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Go deep!


----------

